
Show HN: In any network, identify experts, monitor satisfaction and influence - lettergram
https://demo.insideropinion.com/
======
lettergram
The demo here uses Hacker News and Reddit data. You can also use our
chatbot[1], and it will answer questions linking to people most likely know
the answer.

[1]
[https://join.slack.com/t/insideropinion/shared_invite/enQtNz...](https://join.slack.com/t/insideropinion/shared_invite/enQtNzA5ODAyNjM0MTE0LTM4MmYzYmNlOTQ0ZDI4YTJkN2FiM2RmMzk5M2QxOWYwM2ZmMmJjZWQxMWMwN2QzNDEzYjhlYmY0MjNiYmE0NjA)

